# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  not in my house!

## kamka

what does this exclamation mean?
I was just watching a movie, and those guys were playing baskeball; then one of them suddenly was like "not in my house!"
is it something like "you wish you could beat me, but you can't?"

----------


## scotcher

Most likely, the court they were playing on was one most often used by the guy who... exclaimed.   
As in "you won't beat me on my home court (because I will make sure of it)". 
But more punchy, obviously.

----------


## Ramil

As it sounds I presume that this phrase can be said also when you deny the possibility of smth happening, like 'not in this/your/my life - it wouldn't' (either with or wthout my help)? 
Ex:
"I'll paint the walls pink"
"Not in my house, you wouldn't" 
(I am the boss here, I won't let you). 
"Living together with distant relatives is great!"
" ::  Not in my house"
(I can't help it) 
Am I correct?

----------


## kamka

> Most likely, the court they were playing on was one most often used by the guy who... exclaimed.   
> As in "you won't beat me on my home court (because I will make sure of it)". 
> But more punchy, obviously.

 yeah, it's just that I thought the exclamation had a more figurative meaning too, that's why I asked.
I'm gonna stick to the basketball example, not related to the movie though. Say, two lads are playing basketball, one of them is generally a great player, the other one is just an average, yet somehow, the second guy is winning. Then suddenly the first guy scores, wins the game, and is like "Not in my house, ha!"
if that makes any sense  ::  Would it be possible?

----------


## paulb

> Originally Posted by scotcher  Most likely, the court they were playing on was one most often used by the guy who... exclaimed.   
> As in "you won't beat me on my home court (because I will make sure of it)". 
> But more punchy, obviously.   yeah, it's just that I thought the exclamation had a more figurative meaning too, that's why I asked.
> I'm gonna stick to the basketball example, not related to the movie though. Say, two lads are playing basketball, one of them is generally a great player, the other one is just an average, yet somehow, the second guy is winning. Then suddenly the first guy scores, wins the game, and is like "Not in my house, ha!"
> if that makes any sense  Would it be possible?

 It's possible. This is an example of something called "trash talk". It is language usually used in sports. Generally it (trash talk) just means insulting the other player. In your original quote it either refers to the home team (home court="my house"), or, much less likely, just to playing defense (the goal I'm defending="my house"). 
Another similar sort of expression in basketball, when one player blocks another player's shot: "Get that garbage out of here!"  
Since these are things people say when they are in the middle of a game, sometimes they don't make sense anyway, since all the blood has left their brain  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

I play a lot of pick-up basketball (то есть не формально) and this is a common expression used by a defensive player if he is successful in preventing an offensive player from scoring, especially if he has blocked a shot attempt. 
The "house" is the area around the basket.  It is "his house" because he is defending. 
That's it in a nutshell.  ::

----------


## Platinum

> I play a lot of pick-up basketball (то есть не формально) and this is a common expression used by a defensive player if he is successful in preventing an offensive player from scoring, especially if he has blocked a shot attempt. 
> The "house" is the area around the basket.  It is "his house" because he is defending. 
> That's it in a nutshell.

 (I am a native speaker).  Matroskin Kot has it correct.  It has nothing to do with the location of the game.  It is completely slang, and refers to the successful defense of the basket.

----------

